

Can you split equity with the Shapley value? - cavedave
http://www.fairandsquare.ie/?p=841

======
cavedave
I wrote this article and a quick calculator to divide shared costs. But
assuming you just measure amount owed by time spent in a startup the
calculator could be used to price contributions.

Resolving Bankruptcy Claims [http://www.ams.org/samplings/feature-
column/fcarc-bankruptcy](http://www.ams.org/samplings/feature-column/fcarc-
bankruptcy)

If you could calculate how much individual alliances are worth it becomes
closer to a full Shapley value calculation but how would this be done?

